
Don’t Delete Facebook. Do Something About It - vinni2
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/24/opinion/sunday/delete-facebook-does-not-fix-problem.html
======
microwavecamera
Deleting your account is doing something. It's not our job to "fix" Facebook.
It's not our responsibility to save FB from itself. FB is not a public service
and it's purpose was never for the public benefit. It's a corporation who's
sole purpose is to generate revenue and our personal data is source of that
revenue. FB will never stop exploiting us. We only know about this recent
scandal because of a whistle blower and it would have continued to happen
unabated if it hadn't been exposed. And it will continue to happen so long as
it's profitable for FB and it will continue to be profitable for FB so long as
we keep giving them our personal data. This wasn't a mistake or by accident.
This is what FB does and has been doing all along. They just finally got
caught. Facebook does not care about you, don't care about it. Quit rewarding
bad behavior. Quit expecting corporations to have morals. Money is their
morality. Every time the Facebooks and Ubers or the world get away with this
crap, it just encourages them to do it more. "Social Media" is not magic. It's
just some software. Let's make something new. Fuck Facebook.

------
some_account
Definitely quit Facebook. It will give you peace again.

